# Must be wittier... Must be more interesting...



## TMFlynn (Mar 17, 2014)

Must be more urbane... Must say hi! I like exploring the inner world of my imagination and stretching everything that I have experienced and observed into rich and exciting fiction. But forum posts... tricky business. I am looking forward to chatting with some other writers, getting my work critiqued and becoming a better author.

I write under a couple of pen names although I am just starting to move away from pseudonyms and get my own stuff out there. I am excited to develop my style and see what people think. I want to know about other writers' processes and if we share some of the joys and woes that this obsession brings.

So that is me saying hi.


----------



## Blade (Mar 17, 2014)

:welcome:Hi. Welcome to the forums. I think posting on forums is an art of its own but I think you will find that when you find a topic of interest and get some good dialogue going the words will just pop out naturally. For my sake at least don't become one of those long winded people who seem intoxicated with language and stretch every post to maximum word count.uker: A sure way to deflect attention.


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey and welcome TMFlynn. - It is often quite a struggle to write an opening forum post. - I remember mine... How I gibbered like a loon. - I put it down to nerves.

Yes, I too look forward to offering my thoughts on your work, and likewise seeing you put forward your thoughts on the prose of other members. - You can post your first excerpt after you've made ten posts. - IF you wish to maintain first rights, post it in the Prose Writer's workshop as that is invisible to search engines.

We've a monthly writing competition too, which you may wish to enter. - HUGE prizes for the winner... You get a Pulitzer! 

In my sig, there is a link to a few of the site's resources so feel to check it out. 

And if you've any questions, please just ask.


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, TMFlynn. Welcome to WF! We hope you enjoy yourself here, and look forward to seeing you 'round.


----------



## Nickleby (Mar 17, 2014)

You'll find that every genre has its own peculiarities. In the case of forum posts, I'd say as long as it's comprehensible, it should be okay.

Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello, I am new too.  Welcome!  I cant wait to read your work, and I hope to read your comments on mine.  See ya round the board! ^^


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, TMFlynn. It's okay to be nervous, we all were on the first post. As Gavrushka mentioned, the *LM Fiction Competition* is a great way to get practice and guaranteed feedback, so I highly recommend it. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 17, 2014)

Sup Mang! I'm Griz, pleased to meet you. Hope you like it here.


----------



## TMFlynn (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the warm welcome and some great advice already! And thanks Gavrushka for the tip about search engines. I look forward to having a great chat with all of you.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Flynn, looks as though you've already started critiquing other works. My advice is to read the critiques that other Forum posters have already written to get a good sense of critiquing, just like you read books to get a good sense of style, language, and character. That's what I did when I was new here. Plus, don't be afraid to enter the Literary Maneuvers Competitions!


----------



## TMFlynn (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes I definitely want to enter some contests! I'm already chatting to some nice people via PM and getting a feel for some of the characters on the forums.


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds Like you are off to a great start!


----------

